
Critique me please? - hammadfauz
https://www.hammadfauz.com/about?ref=hn
======
mkohlmyr
Well for starters I would fix the work history section where you say you were
an "internee" at Pakistan International Airlines, since "internee" means "a
person who is confined as a prisoner, especially for political or military
reasons." \- probably not the right impression to give a potential employer...
Intern is the word you were looking for.

~~~
hammadfauz
Fixed. Thanks for pointing out.

------
brudgers
What criteria should be used for the critique?

~~~
hammadfauz
Basically, I have created this as a substitute for a resume. I would like
suggestions on what to include to make me more likely to be hired.

~~~
brudgers
In the US, the purpose of a resume is to get an interview and the standard is
short and to the point. That's where I am coming from.

Think of how much work the website generates for the person treating it as a
resume. There's processing the navigation, clicking links, trying to figure
out what is relevant.

The site is more of a work sample than a resume and those serve different
purposes.

Of course other cultures may have different standards.

